# Trail patrol tactics reviewed



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Trail patrol tactics reviewed

By AARON PETERSON
Journal Staff Writer
12/18/03

MARQUETTE  Area law officers are reviewing snowmobile trail patrol tactics and equipment with expectations of increased trail traffic this season.

A new eight-mile section of state designated trail in Chocolay Township now completes a 37-mile connector trail between the Munising area and Marquette.

Complaints of dangerous speeds, noise and trespassing from Chocolay residents living along the new trail has prompted a call for increased patrol.

Were trying to determine strategic locations and appropriate times for patrol, Chocolay Police Chief Greg Zyburt said.

Zyburt said his department and officers from the Marquette County Sheriffs Department will work in tandem to control traffic both on the trail and township streets. Sleds can legally operate on county roads once a trail intersects with them. Zyburt said the officers will most likely use radios and helmet-to-helmet communication from different locations to identify problem riders and confront them later down the trail rather than pursue them.

Honestly, were not going to chase people, Zyburt said. Its not worth the risk.

The former railroad grade-turned-trail has a 25 mph recommended speed but no legally binding speed limit. Trail speed limits are under the authority of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources and do not exist statewide.

We dont chase people, Marquette County Undersheriff Jack Schneider said. Its like any other high-speed chase. We dont get into that, its not safe.

Schneider said his officers will patrol trail crossings and intersections, making themselves visible and checking trail stickers, helmets and alcohol limits.

The Marquette Police Department purchased a patrol snowmobile last season and is preparing to use it for the first time this year, Chief Phil Siegert said. The city has about 4.7 miles of trail.

Siegert said streets within the city are not open to snowmobiles and can only be used when crossed as part of a designated trail. Problem areas in the past have been along McClellan Avenue and near gas stations on the Highway 41 bypass.

Both Siegert and Schneider said that contrary to popular belief, many offenders are local riders and not out-of-town tourists.

Our complaints are generally neighbors irritating neighbors, Siegert said. You dont come from Wayne County to ride in the streets of Marquette.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Police prep for rise in snowmobile traffic
Watching the trails

By AARON PETERSON
Journal Staff Writer
12/18/03

MARQUETTE  Local law enforcement officials are seeking more funds to control a two-cycle storm expected to sweep up from the south this snowmobile season.

Recent snowstorms and the addition of an 8-mile section of Michigan Department of Natural Resources snowmobile trail have Chocolay Township preparing for a major increase in snow machine traffic this year.

The trail is definitely here, and as a planning body we have to do what we can to minimize the impact, Chocolay Township Planning Commissioner Steve Kinnunen said at a meeting Monday. The one thing we can do is enforce it, get the word out: Theyre not messing around in Chocolay.

The trail was opened following a Court of Appeals ruling overturning a local courts injunction that kept it closed last season.

The township, on behalf of residents who live near the former railroad grade, has fought its creation and is now asking the Michigan Supreme Court to consider an appeal of the ruling. A decision on whether the appeal will be heard isnt expected until at least mid-winter, so the trail will most likely remain open through the snowmobiling season.

In the meantime, the township is looking to enforcement as the main option for dealing with the trail and the complaints of noise, trespass and high speed that are coming with it. On Monday the township planning commission and board met in joint session to discuss the issue.

During the meeting, planning commissioners described the DNR snowmobile trail fee fund as flush with money that can be used for enforcement, provided there is a 25 percent local match. This season the township has DNR funding for 100 hours of trail patrol.

One hundred hours isnt a heck of a lot, Chocolay Police Chief Greg Zyburt said. It just scratches the surface.

The township is expected to apply today for 250 additional hours, using a $2,000 donation from Harvey business owners as the match. The money was presented to the township during Mondays meeting by Dry Dock Tavern owner Stan Hubert on behalf of about a half dozen area businesses.

Zyburt said last season trail patrol was done on a volunteer basis. However, with the increased need for patrol this season, Zyburt plans to schedule a full-time officer to trail duty for about four hours per weekday during times that would have seen an overlap in shifts. On weekends, when the overlap wouldnt have occurred, overtime will have to be used. However, Zyburt said this season is a learning process and details are still being worked out.

This whole thing is new, were learning as we go along, Zyburt said.

Chocolay cops wont be the only officers on the trail this season. Marquette County Undersheriff Jack Schneider said his department has applied for 80 additional patrol hours from the DNR fund to be dedicated in Chocolay Township.

Were hoping the Chocolay trail will be successful, Schneider said. Hopefully theyll all use the trail and not the M-28 right-of-way and peoples driveways.

The sheriffs department has two snowmobiles and two special operations officers funded through a millage for snowmobile, marine and ORV patrol.

Both Schneider and Zyburt said their departments plan to work together as much as possible to control traffic on the trail and ensure safety for riders and the public.

Obviously were going to give the trail a chance, Schneider said. Hopefully we can keep people off private property and prevent injury.


----------

